# Help wIth sexual propagate plants



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone point me to good information on getting my emersed plants to produce seeds?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i don't really know any sources of info but my plants have always just produced seeds themselves. In part I suspect its from fungus gnats.
945baby on here has successfully produced cryptocoryne seeds. He puts all the crypts with spathes in on nursery flat and releases a bunch of fruit flies he cultures himself via food scraps and they pollinate the plants.
as for anubias pollination refer to this thread (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias.html)


----------

